
The Farewell Address - mpiedrav
https://www.eisenhowerlibrary.gov/research/online-documents/farewell-address
======
js2
Some previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10045261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10045261)

